# Right side of my face has gone numb



## alexischristina (Jun 30, 2009)

Well I woke up this morning and my right side of me face was completely numb. Now it's just 'tight' and I can't really move it (lift my eyebrow, close my eye all the way or at all when I try to just close one), I can't suck through a straw or lift the right side of my lip.
It's a little alarming for myself at least, but nobody else seems too fussed, so I have to wait for my dad to get home to take me to a clinic. The vision in my right eye is a little cloudy and there's a bit of 'pressure'.

I had to work a six hour shift of talking to customers and everything I say sounds slurred.
I doubt the horse forum will be too helpful :lol: but I thought I'd share my unfortunate situation until I can get it figured out.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## cakemom (Jul 4, 2010)

Hmmm...any drooping? How old are you and have you had a fall or any dental work recently?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

Bell's Palsy or Shingles. Shingles involves pain. Except for the pain, the symptoms can be similar.


----------



## ~*~anebel~*~ (Aug 21, 2008)

Could also be migraine.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## alexischristina (Jun 30, 2009)

I turn twenty in a week, and I haven't had any dental work recently. It's very strange.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

I don't know, but I hope you can get it figured out. Random numbness is never "nothing to worry about" as it can be a symptom of so many things.

That's how my Mom's Multiple Sclerosis started...random numb spots on her legs and back.


----------



## alexischristina (Jun 30, 2009)

Well we're at the clinic now, the wait is pretty long but oh well.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## jaydee (May 10, 2012)

Keep us updated, I hope its nothing too serious, at least you're getting checked out
I can remember a friend at school having something similar and it was a type of migraine caused by an allergic reaction to something she'd eaten though I cant recall what it was - too long ago.


----------



## cakemom (Jul 4, 2010)

Yes please let us know. Definitely nothing to play around with.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

Waiting to hear what the doc says.....


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

Be sure to get a pressure test done on that eye, asap.


----------



## alexischristina (Jun 30, 2009)

Ugh this is really upsetting. I was in there for what felt like 30 seconds, but anyway she seemed 100% sure that I have Bell's Palsy, which I really really really don't want to have ]:< but now I'm on steroids for two weeks and she said that since it started this morning and I came in right away it'll probably go away completely. It's horrible but my biggest issue with it is that I don't want to look like a freak, and then on top of that the steroids I'm on make you constantly hungry, and most people gain weight on them, while I'm trying to lose weight. So I'm very grumpy ):

This is not going to be a very fun birthday :lol:


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

Awwww sorry alexis, but your health is not compromised, that is the most important thing. Enjoy your birthday & forget about it.


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

Alexis, you shouldn't gain weight, fluid maybe, because you are on short term. What did she say about your eye itself? No pressure test?


----------



## alexischristina (Jun 30, 2009)

I know I know, but I'm still grumpy ): lol even the idea that 'some' people have lasting effects is making me really upset. I want my two weeks to be over so I can see if it's going to go away completely. I don't know that I could handle this being a long term thing.

And no, no pressure test was done.


----------



## livelovelaughride (Sep 13, 2011)

There are a couple alternatives once you've been cleared by your MD.
One is acupuncture, the other is craniosacral therapy. They are both worth a shot. I hope this is just a passing thing for you, but do look into these as possible treatments. Best regards.


----------



## alexischristina (Jun 30, 2009)

Thanks  
I read about acupuncture, there's a specialist in my area who deals primarily with what I've got so I might talk to my doctor about it. I haven't actually been to MY family doctor, but I really like the lady I did see, so I'm not sure who I'm going to stick with. She was super prompt, it was a bit crazy because I just went to the walk in, but she put me on medication right away for two weeks and was pretty certain that because I came in within 24 hrs and took my first dose within 24 hrs that I'll be fine. I'm just wondering if I should have asked about an antiviral too, after doing my own research, but I'm not sure.

ANYWAY, the idea of acupuncture terrifies me, but I might try it anyway. Today the 'sensitive ears' kicked in and every time someone made a loud noise it was like tunnel vision via hearing. The GOOD news is that I can mostly blink now, I couldn't before, but my mouth feels even worse and I have absolutely no movement in my nose (one side, anyway).


----------



## Samstead (Dec 13, 2011)

~*~anebel~*~ said:


> Could also be migraine.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


my migraines never do that. Just puking the inability to handle light and sound


----------



## calicokatt (Mar 5, 2012)

I had Bells Palsy when I was about your age, and I certainly don't look like a freak. I wasn't given steroids or anything else, for that matter, and I recovered completely. No lasting ill effects, though apparently once you've had it, you're more likely to get it again. Lasted a couple days and all was well.  Hope that eases your mind some.


----------



## ~*~anebel~*~ (Aug 21, 2008)

Samstead said:


> my migraines never do that. Just puking the inability to handle light and sound


Lol well you have nice migraines then 

I lose feeling, get numbness, aphasia, get auras and sensitivity to the earth spinning around the sun and people in India breathing. And that's a mild one! If I'm lucky I get balance issues and extreme nausea too.
I can always tell I'm getting one if I get dizzy and don't recognize my limbs, or my mouth or fingers or toes will get numb. And for a few days after my speech is delayed, I'm dizzy and easily confused.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## alexischristina (Jun 30, 2009)

Oh anebel that sounds awful. I had trouble with migraines a years ago, triggered by the bad lighting in school but all I experienced was extreme pain and sensitivity to light and sound. I didn't think this was a migraine though, as I don't have ANY pain (aside from super dry eyes, one from the inability to close it, the other from taking on all the strain).

But thank you calico :lol: that's encouraging. Yesterday and earlier today I was absolutely miserable and overwhelmed but hopefully now my nerves can calm a little.


----------



## lilypoo (Jun 15, 2013)

~*~anebel~*~ said:


> Lol well you have nice migraines then
> 
> I lose feeling, get numbness, aphasia, get auras and sensitivity to the earth spinning around the sun and people in India breathing. And that's a mild one! If I'm lucky I get balance issues and extreme nausea too.
> I can always tell I'm getting one if I get dizzy and don't recognize my limbs, or my mouth or fingers or toes will get numb. And for a few days after my speech is delayed, I'm dizzy and easily confused.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


My migraines can be like this too and it scares me because I've been told they can actually be a TIA. 

To the OP, I hope it resolves quickly and with no residual effects. You can take steroids for two weeks with no weight gain. Sometimes I don't even get super-hungry (I have asthma so have taken short courses of oral steroids a lot) but I do get cranky.


----------



## Farmchic (Mar 2, 2013)

Just want to add that I had to be on steroids for a couple weeks due to an allergic reaction to an antibiotic and all the side effects they said I would have I had just the opposite, was not hungry at all but was very emotional. Honestly I felt a little crazy and my kids remember those days very clearly. Just keep this in mind as your on the meds . that the feelings you have may not be your own but just a side effect.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## jaydee (May 10, 2012)

I've been on steroids many times to calm my lupus down when it goes on attack but they never affected my weight at all so don't worry too much about that
Best thing you can do right now is de-stress as much as possible because stress alone is a major factor in so many health issues
You've got the HF squad rooting for you - that has to be worth something!!!


----------



## NBEventer (Sep 15, 2012)

~*~anebel~*~ said:


> Lol well you have nice migraines then
> 
> I lose feeling, get numbness, aphasia, get auras and sensitivity to the earth spinning around the sun and people in India breathing. And that's a mild one! If I'm lucky I get balance issues and extreme nausea too.
> I can always tell I'm getting one if I get dizzy and don't recognize my limbs, or my mouth or fingers or toes will get numb. And for a few days after my speech is delayed, I'm dizzy and easily confused.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Sounds like my migraines. I average one or two a month. They will last up to two weeks with me too. The first time it happened to me I was convinced I was having a stroke.


----------



## ~*~anebel~*~ (Aug 21, 2008)

Oh I know and then the Dr is an *** about it and is like "take Advil and rest"..
Not going to go on a rant right now but yeah. Drs are not my favorite people right now. 10 lb weight loss and no energy for 5 weeks is apparently not a big deal... Just get fluids and rest. Going to start experimenting soon. Now I know why people use naturopaths!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## NBEventer (Sep 15, 2012)

~*~anebel~*~ said:


> Oh I know and then the Dr is an *** about it and is like "take Advil and rest"..
> Not going to go on a rant right now but yeah. Drs are not my favorite people right now. 10 lb weight loss and no energy for 5 weeks is apparently not a big deal... Just get fluids and rest. Going to start experimenting soon. Now I know why people use naturopaths!
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


See if your doctor will give you Axert. Its not a narcotic so it wouldn't be like you were seeking out the "good stuff". Axert with an Aleve when you feel a migraine coming will chase it away.

It took 3 trips to the ER in two weeks with the same migraine before they actually did something about it. I was hospitalized for over a month on pain killers with MRI's, CT Scans, Spinal Taps and neck x-rays and the neurologist threw his hands up in the air and said "has to be fibromyalgia" put me on Elavil and gave me Fiorinal and Toradol for when an attack comes. My family doctor gave me Axert and the Axert works better then anything else. 

Might be worth a try. Its a little 2.5mg wonder pill. I don't know what I would do without it. My family doctor was about to put me on disability because my attacks were making it so I could not function in day to day life. As a last ditch effort we tried the Axert(he never heard of it until I asked him about it) and its fabulous.


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

Alexis, the gal with bell's is doing much better, symptoms almost gone so it's been about 3 weeks. She is is happy. Now if we could just get her to quit smoking.


----------



## Samstead (Dec 13, 2011)

~*~anebel~*~ said:


> Lol well you have nice migraines then
> 
> I lose feeling, get numbness, aphasia, get auras and sensitivity to the earth spinning around the sun and people in India breathing. And that's a mild one! If I'm lucky I get balance issues and extreme nausea too.
> I can always tell I'm getting one if I get dizzy and don't recognize my limbs, or my mouth or fingers or toes will get numb. And for a few days after my speech is delayed, I'm dizzy and easily confused.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


I get the balance issues and speech delays in my bad ones, dizziness happens every so often and so being easily confused happens almost every-time, yet I always forget to mention that one...but as far as migraines go, I'm pretty lucky, they still suck, especially when you have to walk across town with one, that was fun night


----------



## alexischristina (Jun 30, 2009)

Well I thought I'd update. I've been on prednisone for 11 days, I'm starting to feel a bit better and can talk and close my eye almost all the way, but I'm still ultra sensitive to light and sound. The medication makes me feel sick, but I haven't had too many adverse affects... it just seems like I get the OPPOSITE of what the prescribed side affects are. Lack of appetite and no energy, instead of extra appetite and energy. I'll probably make a doctors appointment for Tuesday and go from there but HEY I'm alive and I don't feel _awful_ so it's not as terrible as I thought initially :lol:


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

Saw my friend today and altho her high energy and sense of humor has returned, she has residual side effects. By that, one side of her mouth isn't very responsive like the other side. Her eye opens wider than the other. She's upbeat tho.


----------

